
We’re Not Developers Anymore - zinxq
http://careers.lendingtree.com/message-from-paul-tyma/
======
al2o3cr

        looking for X, Y and Z developers of all levels at our HQ in Charlotte.
        We’ll consider remote work for the right applicant
    

Because remember, your first and most important title is "butt in seat" unless
you're a unicorn.

~~~
dang
Please don't post snarky dismissals to HN.

